

Rejection.  Done right this time. - astrojams
http://kerr.io/rejection-done-right/

======
norswap
I think congratulating the kid would have had a positive impact. That is
reason enough to do it.

This is meta-contrarian bullshit. As long as people don't feel entitled to
other congratulating them, everything is fine.

------
s_henry_paulson
_What we need instead are people with drive determined to continue to climb
until they finally do something worthy of recognition._

But where does that drive come from? It comes from being applauded along the
way for the "mundane" tasks usually by parents and teachers. The same
incentives this author feels are useless.

------
droob
<https://twitter.com/hopelarson/status/232515218046062592>

"The other day I was remembering being a teen and that certainty that the
world would fall at my feet every time I drew something."

